# No es algo nuevo, pero si es historia. 50 años de strelka y belka



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

Este post, no es directamente mi redaccion, pues es una transcripcion de un blog que en la bibliografia voy a citar. Creo que para ayudar a la cultura tecnológica, para quienes estén interesados, es un perfecto dato a leer que quiero compartirlo con los cultos del foro.

Laika fue la pionera, pero no debemos olvidar que los primeros seres vivos que regresaron con vida del espacio fueron las perritas Belka y Strelka. Tal día como hoy, hace medio siglo que estas pequeñas heroínas abrieron el camino que poco después seguiría Yuri Gagarin.

Strelka ("flechita") y Belka ("ardilla" o "blanquita"), al igual que el resto de cosmonautas caninos soviéticos bajo la dirección de Vladímir Yazdovski, eran pequeños animales de apenas seis kilos con un aspecto entrañable. Pese a su delicada apariencia, su misión era primordial: comprobar que la nave Vostok era apta para el primer vuelo tripulado de la historia. Aunque eran las protagonistas de la misión, no viajarían solas. Dentro de la Vostok 1K (Korabl-Sputnik 2) también se podían encontrar sobre el asiento eyectable doce ratones, hongos, plantas, microbios y hasta trozos de piel humana. Fuera del asiento, pero dentro de la cápsula esférica presurizada, iban otros doce ratones y dos ratas. La nave se había convertido en un pequeño arca de 4,6 toneladas.

Strelka y Belka pudieron haber corrido la misma suerte que Lisichka y Chayka, las dos perritas que murieron en la misión Korabl-Sputnik 1. El 28 de julio de 1960, 19 segundos después del lanzamiento, el cohete 8K72 sufrió un incendio en una de las cámaras de combustión del bloque G de la primera etapa. Como resultado, el lanzador perdió el rumbo y se desintegró 28 segundos después del despegue, ocasionando la muerte de los dos animales. Hasta el mismísimo ingeniero jefe Serguéi Korolyov se mostró desolado por la pérdida. Antes del lanzamiento, era habitual ver a Korolyov jugando con Lisichka en el cosmódromo. La destrucción de la Korabl-Sputnik 1 obligó a la introducción del asiento eyectable como sistema de escape durante el lanzamiento.

El 19 de agosto de 1960, a las 11:44 hora de Moscú, nuestras protagonistas despegaron desde Baikonur rumbo al espacio, donde deberían permanecer un día entero. En occidente, la misión sería bautizada a posteriori como Sputnik 5, aunque la denominación oficial soviética sería Korabl-Sputnik ("nave-satélite"), un nombre anodino que intentaba esconder su verdadera naturaleza. El control de tierra pudo seguir las aventuras de los canes gracias a dos cámaras de televisión diseñadas por el instituto NII-380. En un principio, los controladores observaron horrorizados como las perras permanecían inmóviles en gravedad cero, temiéndose lo peor. Por suerte, empezaron a desperezarse poco después, aunque pronto empezaron a ladrar y a mostrar movimientos espasmódicos. Pese al entrenamiento, los animales intentaron liberarse de sus arneses en repetidas ocasiones y Belka llegó a vomitar durante la cuarta órbita. A resultas de la experiencia, se decidió restringir la duración del vuelo de Gagarin a una sola órbita -una hora y media-, ya que todavía persistían demasiadas incógnitas sobre los efectos de la ingravidez en el cuerpo humano. Tras permanecer un día y dos horas en el espacio, la cápsula Korabl-Sputnik 2 reentró con éxito en la atmósfera terrestre. Las perritas aterrizaron sanas y salvas dentro del asiento eyectable en la región de Orsk, Kazajistán. La Korabl-Sputnik 2 fue la primera nave que regresó del espacio con seres vivos en su interior. Pocos días antes los Estados Unidos habían recuperado la cápsula de la Discoverer 13, desarrollada dentro del marco del programa militar secreto CORONA, por lo que la Korabl-Sputnik 2 fue sólo la segunda cápsula en regresar de una pieza desde la órbita.

Las perritas se convirtieron en auténticas estrellas después de su logro. Khruschov regaló a Jacqueline Kennedy un cachorro de Strelka durante una conferencia en Viena. La perrita, bautizada Pushinka, creció y vivió en la Casa Blanca, no sin antes pasar por el escrutinio del servicio secreto norteamericano. Los servicios de seguridad realizaron numerosas radiografías del perro, temerosos de que los soviéticos hubiesen escondido en su interior micrófonos o algún artefacto malicioso. A pesar de todo, Pushinka tuvo varios cachorros con Charlie, otro perro de los Kennedy. Belka y Strelka se pueden contemplar disecadas hoy en día en el Museo de la Cosmonáutica de Moscú.

Belka y Strelka fueron las primeras, pero entre agosto de 1960 y marzo de 1961, seis perros serían asignados a distintas misiones espaciales, aunque con diversa suerte. El 1 de diciembre despegó la Korabl-Sputnik 3 con las perras Pchelka y Mushka. Tras una misión sin contratiempos, la nave fue destruida por el control de tierra tras comprobar que la cápsula aterrizaría fuera de las fronteras de la URSS. El 22 de diciembre, las perritas Kometa y Shutka también perdieron la vida durante el lanzamiento de la última nave de la serie 1K. El 9 de marzo de 1961 Chernushka ("negrita") regresaría con éxito del espacio a bordo de la Korabl-Sputnik 4 (Vostok 3KA) junto con el maniquí "Iván Ivánovich". El 25 de marzo, Zvyozdochka ("estrellita") también completaría con éxito su misión en la Korabl-Sputnik 5.

Después de esta misión, se decidió no mandar más perros al espacio. La Vostok 3KA estaba lista para su objetivo. El siguiente sería Gagarin.






Belka (izqda.) y Strelka.





Algunas cosmonautas caninas soviéticas: a la izquierda vemos a Strelka rodeada por varios de sus cachorros. En el centro y detrás está Zvyozdochka. Chernushka es visible a la derecha, con Belka detrás





Nave Vostok 1K.
















_Fuente de: Eureka: Blog personal de Daniel Marín http://danielmarin.blogspot.com/2010/08/50-anos-de-strelka-y-belka.html_


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias Anti, hermosa nota.  
Sds.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 20, 2010)

Interesante, gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2010)

Re interesante lo de la Carrera espacial.

Gracias por compartirlo che !

saludos !


----------



## HADES (Ago 20, 2010)

Interesante y muy buena nota!!!

Siempre es bueno poder ver esta clase de notas!

saludos!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 20, 2010)

*.* ay que lindas wuau-wuautronautas! yo quiero una pa' mi!! u.u


----------



## angel36 (Ago 20, 2010)

*buenisimo el aporte gracia por compartirlo no lo sabia*


----------

